# Olive is home!



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

We picked up Olive this morning and i am so in love! She had just had a bath and a blow dry when we got there and she was so fluffy! She sat on my lap on the way home while my husband drove and she was an angel. It was only an hour, but she didn't make a sound. She slept a bit, but mostly just laid on my lap awake. When we got home i took her right to the grass and within a minute she peed. She got a liver treat and loved it!

She's been exploring our house and playing with her toys. She loves the cat and the cat is very curious about her and i think will eventually love her too! She hasn't made a peep yet, but i suspect that will change tonight when I want to sleep! After about an hour of playtime she just walked right in her open crate and tucked herself in to sleep! I know that I'm in for more work then it's been so far, but I have to say it has been nice to be eased in to it!

So far she hasn't eaten or even had a drink of water. Is that normal?

My kids get home from school soon so that is her next adventure!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH!!! What a little beauty!!! so cute, and I love the one with the cat. 
It is totally normal for her not to want a drink or food yet...she may not eat at all today. show her where the water is tho so that she knows...she should start eating and drinking tomorrow...what a gorgeous little girl!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What a poppet she's a beauty, I bet the kids cant wait, good look tonight x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She's gorgeous and agree the picture with the cat is lovely!!! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Where did you get her from!!! I am so in love...and well me and hubby have been thinking about number 2!! she is just so gorgeous!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Omg, sooo broody now!

She's beautiful! Good luck for tonight.... xx


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

olive is beautiful,what x is she? we picked up our new girl today,will put some pic's on later, good luck tonight.x


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

she is lovely. the cat dosn't look to impressed


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Amanda I got her from a breeder in Harrow Ontario. The website is http://www.cockapoo-puppies.com/home. She does her own website so it's very entry level. She hasn't updated it since Christmas, but she does have another litter right now and another litter due very soon. I think she is what people call a hobby breeder. She does want to make money off of it of course, but she only has 10 dogs and 2 of them are fixed. Her dogs are all house dogs and for me i liked that the puppies were raised in her home.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Olive is an f2 cockapoo. Both of her parents are american cocker and miniture poodle.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Just love that pic with the cat. Hope she settles in quickly.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have actually contacted this breeder before. she is very nice. Who is olive's parents?? 
I am very very smitten!!!!!!!!! and I may have just e-mailed the breeder...ooops!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Go Mo Go Mo..... I'm excited now ... Lady told me she would love an icle brother or sister


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

lol! Olive's parents are Darla and Tuffy. I love Darla. She is the blue merle and is such a sweet dog!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Congratulations on bringing home your new baby! She is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

What lovely pictures, Olive is just too cute. I am glad all is going well so far and fingers crossed for a good first night for you all.


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

She's beautiful I love her white feet x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG she is soooo gorgeous  I also love the picture with the cat!
& yayyy Amanda  Looks like Lady might be getting a little brother or sister 
How exciting  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Darla really is very beautiful!!! I would love a little darla...or a little olive! I am really partial to the black and white mix!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just checked out their site there are some lovely looking dogs, lovely coats, colours.. keep us posted.... so excited x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

She is such a little cutie


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy .. lovely pics .. hello Olive xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Fantastic photos and what a gorgeous pup dx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cute...very cute...


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She has got to be one of the cutest pups i have ever seen,she is simply stunning!!!! xxx


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

So far she's had 3 pees outside and one poo outside. She had a tiny drink about an hour ago and 2 pieces of kibble! lol. Guess she isn't hungry. She hadn't been outside before today and she loves it. It's pretty mild here today so our snow melted and my backyard is a mud pitt. Lets just say her paws are not white anymore!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww!!! are the kids home now...what did they think of her???


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yep the kids are home! They were so excited! My 3 year old daughter was a little much for Olive, but i think Olive is kind of getting used to her. It might take a few days. My son, who is 5 has been really, really good with her. he is usually really "active", but he has been so quiet and gentle with her. Olive followed him around outside and they both seemed to enjoy that! Olive is napping again and everyone else is watching tv. Life is good right now! I'm so excited for the relationship my kids are going to build with Olive. My son asked me if she could be his best friend. It was so sweet.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Olive is so cute! Love the white socks. Hope your night goes well.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awwww that's so sweet what your son said! Of course they can be best friends  CUTE!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely photos and Olive is gorgeous! Good luck tonight. x


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Olive is gorgeous, love the white socks - two very lucky children


----------



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

Awww...she is so pretty! So glad she made it home safely! Love her white socks! Too cute How did you post such great pics and get that large size on here? It was all I could do to breathe today! Here's to a good night's rest...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Petsrlove said:


> How did you post such great pics and get that large size on here?


All you need to do it to set up a photobucket account and then upload your pictures onto there, when they're uploaded copy the IMG codes of the pictures you want to show us into your message & the pictures will come up that big if you don't change the sizes


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Jaime, your little Olive is adorable, I almost wish I had small children again too! 

Mo, I think it was meant to be.....


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh brought tears to my eyes what your son said... they are going to be the very bestest of friends... what a lovely addition to your family, perfect


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD!!! how cute is your son!! that is a heart melter.

So...I e-mailed the breeder and got a response... she has pups that were just born...tho I really don't think we can swing it right now.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

How come Amanda? Lady would love a little friend  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady would love it for sure..but we have 3 big weddings coming up...and need to save some $$$ and who would want to look after a baby puppy...my friends are all not into dogs like me.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

There are 2 really cute chocolate and white puppies in the current litter. The other ones are black and white and relaly cute too, but i love the chocolate and white ones!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

she sent me pics of the new litter of all chocolates and whites...they are so cute...little pink feet and eyes not even open.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hmm I suppose that's fair enough :/ When you say coming up, when are they? Do you mean that a puppy wouldn't have had enough time to settle first? :/ Did she say she should have any more litters in the next few months?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

the litter will be ready in 6 weeks...but I am in the wedding party so...there is going to be alot of parties and stuff leading up to the day...the wedding isn't till november, I just worry about being too busy this year


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

That could be a good amount of time to get a pup settled in though and understand being left for a few hours every now & again? I can't imagine there would be too much to have to attend before the wedding? I'm not sure :/


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! LAURA!!! are you trying to persuade me to grab number two!! lol!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

YES! I'm guilty  Sorry haha, just we all know you much you've been longing for a second & if you think the breeders seem good then why not  Haha  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!! I did show hubby and he thinks they are beautiful...we will just have to see...lol. They are beautiful, and the breeder is nice. none have been selected yet.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooooo you'd get first choice. I'd doggie sit for you but a little too far . If its too early you can always keep incontact with the breeder and get Olives brother or sister next year ... you could put your name down for any possible blue merles x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah have a good think about it and make a decision, like Karen says you could always put your name down for a later litter?  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol yes I could...humnh.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Let us know what you decide though! You might not be able to resist


----------

